# The Hunting Rifle Battery



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

JDog reffered me to this article after my 7 Mag questions, and I found it very interesting. Hope you do to. Who has 6 different calibers that can cover the spectrum from hunting squirrels to Elephants and everything in between?

The Hunting Rifle Battery

*By Chuck Hawks*

Rather than select individual rifles and cartridges to form a hunting rifle battery, as is typical for most articles of this type, I am going to recommend a type (or types) of rifle for each general hunting application, and a few popular and appropriate cartridges. I will occasionally mention some of my personal favorites. You, gentle reader, can take it from there.

Naturally, there are always perfectly adequate possibilities that will not be mentioned here. There are, after all, a large number of cartridges and rifles available today.

My general advice is always to buy the best quality hunting rifle that you can possibly afford, regardless of purpose, caliber or action type. A good rifle is a lifetime investment, and retains its value. Cheap rifles usually end up being replaced, and they don't hold their value nearly as well.

This article is intended as a general guide, and opinions do differ, but here are my suggestions.

*1. Small Game (CXP1)

*Small game usually means rabbits, squirrels, and similar size animals taken for the pot.

CARTRIDGES

The odds-on choice in small game cartridges is the venerable .22 Long Rifle. That is the easy part of choosing the small game rifle for your hunting rifle battery, since it was designed for the purpose and nothing is better.

RIFLES

The hard part is choosing a small game rifle, because there are so many and they come with all types of actions. You can hardly go wrong with a name brand single shot, bolt action, lever action (my personal choice), pump action, or autoloading .22 hunting rifle. Use any high quality .22 hunting rifle that strikes your fancy.

*2. Varmints (CXP1)

*Varmints are small animals, mostly rodents, that are shot to thin their numbers rather than for food. Typical examples are marmots, rats, sand rats, ground squirrels, prairie dogs and the like. Varmint rifles are also often used to shoot small predators such as coyotes and foxes.

CARTRIDGES

Reasonable choices for shooting varmints at ranges out to about 125 yards include the rimfire .17 HMR and .22 WMR. For medium ranges, say 100-200 yards, the .17 HMR, .222 Remington, and .223 Remington are good choices. For long range varmint shooting, in excess of 200 yards out to as far as you can hit them, the .22-250 Remington is the most popular cartridge.

My personal favorites are the .17 HMR and .223 Remington. You should choose the cartridge that best fits your anticipated range requirements. Remember that the less powder a cartridge burns the more fun it is to shoot, so the most powerful cartridge is not the best choice unless you really need the extra range.

RIFLES

The premium is on accuracy, so bolt action and single shot rifles predominate. Either is a good choice. Heavy barrels are the norm for varmint rifles. Barrel lengths of at 20" to 24" are typical for the rimfire calibers, and centerfire varmint rifles usually come with 24" or 26" barrels. A good trigger is particularly important in a varmint rifle. Most of the rifle manufacturers offer models specifically designed for varmint hunting.

*3. Medium Game, Deer (CXP2)

*By far the most popular CXP2 game animals in North America are deer. In Africa they are various species of antelope. Other reasonably common CXP2 game animals include wild sheep and goats. Such creatures probably weigh from about 75 to 350 pounds on the hoof, with around 125-150 pounds being about average.

CARTRIDGES

Because CXP2 is the most common class of big game hunted all over the world, there are many perfectly acceptable cartridge choices. Good choices include cartridges on the order of the .243 Winchester, .257 Roberts, .260 Remington, 6.5x55 SE, 7mm-08 Remington, 7x57 Mauser, and .30-30 Winchester. All of these will get the job done to beyond 200 yards with minimum fuss and recoil with appropriate bullets and loads.

Choose the cartridge that best fits your specific hunting conditions. If long range shots are typical, the .243 and .257 are good choices. The .30-30 is the best woods cartridge. The 6.5mm and 7mm calibers fall somewhere in-between.

RIFLES

The action type is not critical. Bolt, lever, pump, autoloading, and single shot rifles are all appropriate. Barrel lengths of 22" are about right, depending on the cartridge. (20" barrels are usually standard on .30-30 rifles.) These are not hard kicking cartridges, so rifles for them can be moderate in weight. Between 7 and 8 pounds, including a scope and mount, is about right.

*4. All-around Rifles and Cartridges

*These are arms appropriate for both CXP2 and CXP3 class game. They are as close as it gets to a general purpose rifle for big game hunting. Every rifle battery should include at least one all-around rifle, if for no other reason than to serve as back-up for both the CXP2 and CXP3 game rifles.

In reality, the all-around rifle is usually the _first_ rifle selected to begin building a big game hunting rifle battery. It is the most sensible choice for combination deer and elk hunts.

CARTRIDGES

I have written extensively about all-around cartridges, so I will just summarize here. For recoil sensitive shooters the .260 Remington, 6.5x55 SE, 7x57 Mauser, and 7mm-08 Remington are probably the best choices. All are acceptable, but on the low side of the all-around category in both power and recoil.

The optimum all-around calibers include the .270 Winchester, 7mm Remington Magnum, .308 Winchester, and .30-06 Springfield. All are versatile, popular, and will get the job done.

RIFLES

Once again, there are acceptable rifles of bolt action, lever action, autoloading, pump, and single shot persuasion. Personally, I tend to favor the bolt action for an all-around rifle.

Rifles for the standard all-around cartridges should weigh at least 8 pounds with a scope and mount. A 7mm Magnum rifle should weigh at least 8.5 pounds. 9 pounds is about the maximum weight for an all-around rifle; beyond that it becomes a burden for most shooters to carry. Barrel lengths for standard calibers should be 22" to 24", and 24" for the 7mm Magnum.

*5. Large Game (CXP3)

*Typical examples of CXP3 game would be elk in North America, kudu in Africa, and alg (Scandinavian moose) in Europe. These are large animals, probably averaging 500 pounds or more in live weight, and the recommended cartridges will reflect that fact.

CARTRIDGES

Any of the all-around cartridges mentioned in the previous section will do. Also widely recommended are the .300 and 8mm Magnums, and most of the medium bore cartridges.

In standard high intensity cartridges the .270 Winchester, .308 Winchester, .30-06, .338 Federal, .358 Winchester, and .35 Whelen are good choices. In Magnum cartridges the 7mm Remington Magnum, .300 Winchester Magnum, .338 Winchester Magnum, and .350 Remington Magnum are suitable.

Personally, I prefer medium bore cartridges (.338 to .375 caliber) for this class of game. It is what they were designed for. For dangerous game such as the big cats and great bears, medium bore cartridges are especially recommended! The .338 Win. Mag. is the most popular North American medium, and the .375 H&H is probably the most famous African medium. Both are fine dangerous game cartridges, and both--with the right loads--can handle CXP4 game in a pinch.

RIFLES

Rifles for the medium bore cartridges should weigh at least 8.5 pounds scoped, and 9 pounds is better, particularly for the magnums. Rifles for standard cartridges and the .350 Rem. Mag. will do fine with a 22" barrel and rifles for the other magnum cartridges should wear 24" to 26" tubes. Bolt action rifles predominate because they are simple and very strong, but there are some lever, autoloading, and single shot options.

*6. Heavy, Dangerous Game (CXP4)

*CXP4 game includes bison, buffalo, rhino, and elephant. These are animals that average 1000 pounds or more in live weight. This is the province of the most powerful medium and big bore calibers (9.3mm and larger), usually offered in specialized "safari" rifles.

CARTRIDGES

The most popular medium bore cartridge for CXP4 game is the .375 H&H Magnum. Also popular is the big bore .458 Winchester Magnum, and this caliber is the standout among the big bores for North American shooters. It has the sterling virtue of working in standard (.30-06 length) actions.

RIFLES

Dangerous game rifles should be doubles or very reliable repeaters. The latter are far more popular, and the most popular type of repeater is the bolt action. My personal safari rifle is, in fact, a bolt action. Barrel lengths are typically 24" for these big boomers, and safari rifles should be heavy to soak up some of the outsized recoil. 10 to 12 pounds is probably about right for a .375 or .458 Magnum rifle.

*Conclusion

*So there you have it. A half dozen rifles for a rifle battery suitable for hunting game from squirrels to elephants, and everything in-between. Since most hunters do not hunt CXP4 game and therefore have no need a safari rifle, the typical battery totals 5 rifles. Three of those are for hunting big game, and those can back-up each other so that there are always 2 rifles available for any hunt. Neat!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Not me.......

I have a 17hmr, 357mag Carbine, .50cal blackpowder, a .270 and a 300WSM. As I don't have any plans to hunt Elephants, or any place other than North America I think I am covered. Would like to get a Sharps in 45-110 one day, but that is a want and not a need for the hunting I do.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Got it covered except for the dangerous game. Got rid of my last .375 HH a long time ago and shot the .458 a few times to know that I didn't want to hold on to it, lol.

TH


----------



## gager2002 (May 19, 2006)

Usually have on hand my 6mm, or Marlin .444. They cover everything I need.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I've got the Small Game CXP1, Medium Game CXP2, and All Around CXP2-3 covered with a .22, .243, & .270. I think I need a .22-250 and a .300 mag to finish out my set of 5. I don't think I'll ever make it to Africa, so I'll do without a rifle for Heavey Game CXP4.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I think we did this "battery" thread a while back. I believe I am covered, but there is always room for one more...


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh, I think you couldn't possibly survive without the following 5 caliber rifles:

1). 5mm Remington 
2). 6mm Lee
3). .280 Ross
4). .333 OKH
5). .495 A-Square


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I can cover all the way to #6 but I've never had a need for a shoulder crusher and probably never will. Can't see one of those shoulder canons for hill country whitetail - I prefer to recover some of the meat.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

In #4 he speaks of 7mm Mag but does not recommend that cal.?? It is just his opinion, Elmer Kieth had opinions and so did Finn Aggard. Just another writer working for $.50 per word! He left out the .416 Rigby and the .204 Rugar and gave no consideration to hunting conditions, i.e. heavy brush and timber or wide open plains or desert. As I said, just another opinion for sale.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Now, this guy, I tend to agree with...You may not agree and that is what makes the world go around.

The Gut-Wrenching Nightmare of Caliber Worship

*By Randy Wakeman*

There is a trend of touting calibers, cartridges, and gauges for their own sake. Not based on any empirical evidence or scientific basis, but emotional knee-jerk attempted defense of what we own or, more likely, just bought. All too often, what is attempted to be defended is indefensible.

The optimum caliber cannot not be precisely defined anymore than we can define the optimum cubic centimeter cylinder is for a motor vehicle. Many variations have worked, and worked well. Beyond successful completion of a task, there is little else that matters.

Part of the human condition is that we make an emotional investment in our hardware. We allow a caliber, cartridge, or specific firearm to define us rather than the other way around. It is understandable, as many of us are happy to say we are a "Bud-man," a "Harley-man," a "Swaro kind of guy," or a variety of other tenuous ways of describing nothing in particular. Though we talk of "inherent accuracy" (a dubious concept, indeed), few would attempt defining it, only parroting that it exists.

We take the same path in using unsophisticated terms to describe sophisticated events. "Knock-down" is one, a physically impossible concept that is never the less widely used. The same strained, tortured approach is used to define "kinetic energy" and "energy transfer." Autopsies are not fun reads; nor are obituaries. We will search long and hard to find a medical report that lists "kinetic energy" as the cause of death.

Surely, after all these years, there must be one recorded instance where a human being lost his life to a sudden gust of kinetic energy? Yet, medical journals are generally void of energy and velocity as causes of death. Perhaps it is because neither ever is. Those waiting for the Surgeon General to alert us to avoid kinetic energy exposure are in for a very long wait, indeed.

There are an estimated 30 million deer in North America. Hunters tag some 5-6 million every year, so we must be doing something right. There are another 1.5 million deer-vehicle accidents per year; I'd imagine the Buick / Bambi lethality percentage is quite high. We have another 1 million or so deer that are poached every year. (There are no official numbers on that, obviously.) We have yet other, unclaimed, wounded or gut-shot deer in North America that die due to wanton waste. More deer are taken by depredation permits in certain areas.

Some 9-10 million deer a year dying from causes other than "natural." Still the deer populations grow, as does the average annual deer harvest. Every year, we intentionally kill over 6 million deer. Most rational people would call this more than a trivial sampling, or simple phone survey. By now, we should certainly know what causes a deer to die--and, we do.

Unfortunately, it is not the one word answer that everyone seems to want: "velocity kills, energy kills, expansion kills, sectional density kills, caliber kills., bullet weight kills." We really should know by now that there is no simplistic answer to a complex question.

Anyone that has taken a first year biology course can identify the vital organs of a mammal. Remove or destroy a vital organ, the animal perishes. From the medical autopsies on deer, the videotaped killing and subsequent medical autopsies on live deer, hogs, mules, goats, we have learned a few things. We know that no two wild animals are exactly alike. Animals are individuals, with wide variances in strength, health, and the will to live. What may instantly drop a certain deer may not do the same on a deer of similar size and shape.

Not only are all wild animals different, but no two wound cavities are identical. Same rifle, same range, same bullet, same shot placement, yet a different wounding profile. Always.

It should strike us as a bit silly when the tissue simulants we use are concocted to be the SAME as that living tissue, whether calibrated ballistic gelatin, soaked phone books, putty, soap, soil, water, and the endless variants. None of them have circulation, respiration, or even bones. It is never enough; have you made a "Ballistic Buffalo" yet? No tissue simulant known yet can approximate the elastic characteristics of living tissue, or can accommodate health, age, and the individual will to survive into any precise model.

We will continue to worship velocity, expansion, energy, section density and other fragmented parts of the equation as always. We should really know better. It is not that there aren't trends associated with all of these components; there are. That they are components of a far broader, more complex picture is what they must be logically understood. This may be confusing the issue with common sense; but so be it.

Little distinction can be made between a .257 caliber diameter projectile expands to 140% of its original diameter (.3598 in.), penetrates ten inches vs. a .308 caliber projectile that expands by only half that amount (becoming .3696 in.) and penetrates the same distance. Except the crushed tissue cavity formed by the .308 would be a small bit larger, and more effective.

To be more dramatic, a .223 (.224 in. diameter) bullet that doubles in size to .448 still is smaller than the old 45-70 begins at: .458. Repeatable expansion of the exact percentage shot after shot essentially never exists. The simple fact is that no two shots are alike, and no two animals are alike. Therefore no two wound profiles can possibly be alike.

For as many spectacular (read, "surprising") anecdotal kills by the .220 Swift there are far more unsatisfactory results, both anecdotal and documented. It is an amazing cartridge, though, and the "fastest commercial cartridge in the world in 1935" is still the fastest today, if only by a few fps. There is a limit as to be what can reasonably expected from a 55 grain pill, regardless of how exemplary its refinement.

Ex-battlefield surgeon Martin Fackler, M.D., Duncan MacPherson, Elmer Keith, Jack O'Connor, Charles Askins, the FBI-Quantico Ballistics Engineer Paul Von Rosenburg, and Dr. Gary "Doc" White, have all universally embraced longer, heavier bullets as producing more reliable, repeatable results, given satisfactory penetration.

What we are left with at present is the spectacularly boring concept of adequacy. It is has been said in different ways over and over again over the last 100 years, and proven for at least that long as well on the game fields, that the entire genre of .270 Winchester, .30-06 Springfield, .308 and variants, and the 7mm Rem. Mag. all do pretty much the same thing. The difference is more our own ability to accurately place a shot based our familiarity with rifle, cartridge, trajectory, our own self-control, and our attention to proper bullet selection for specific game size, toughness, and impact velocity.

There are very few recorded instances out of tens of millions of examples where an appropriate bullet with proper shot placement from anything in the .308 to 7mm Rem. Mag. genre has failed to do its job on anything with hooves.

The romance of the caliber can be enticing, but as the ghost of Jack O'Connor would affirm, they all do just about the same thing. It is all in how you use them.

Anyone who believes that a short magnum, ultra magnum, or any other cartridge variant automatically yields any substantial benefit in the field is taking severe liberties with history, physics, and common sense. The touting of a specific caliber or cartridge for normal big game hunting use is indefensible; it has never been supported by solid empirical evidence. Bullet selection and shot placement have always dwarfed the touting of individual cartridges; this remains demonstrably true today.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

RonE,

I agree with the Wakeman article, and I'm a big believer in John O'Connor. "The romance of the caliber can be enticing, but as the ghost of Jack O'Connor would affirm, they all do just about the same thing. It is all in how you use them."...............
But you're taking all the fun away from Chuck Hawks article and my thread that I started here.......


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

22
243
6mm
257roberts
270
7mm rem mag
300 win mag
338 win mag
From squirrels to moose, anyway.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

*Hawks*

RonE, Not sure if you've ever been to the Chuck Hawks site or are familiar with his work. It's really just a site dedicated to his hobbies. One of those hobbies is shooting/hunting. On that site he has a really good collection of articles from himself and others.

Until just a couple of years ago all the content was free. now he does except some $ for "premium content" b/c the site became so popular he needed to offset it's operating costs.

So generally, I agree with your belief that his opinion is just that; another man's opinion. But I disagree that this guy is just doing it for the money. I sure don't know much about him, but he seems to be just like all of us; just a guy that likes shooting and hunting!

Anyway, check out his site to read some interesting opinions! www.chuckhawks.com. As I mentioned earlier, he's definitly from the O'Connor school of thinking that a .270 or '06 can do it all and is all anyone really needs, but still an interesting site! (he's got cartridge opinions, product reviews, reloading info, etc, etc. Good stuff)

As far as my battery, I siad it in an earlier thread but I sure want a 22-250. I'm getting a Handi Rifle in .45-70 as a gift from my fathers so I'll have as big a rifle as I'll most likely ever need on the upper end! I do want to try that on a hog though!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> 22
> 243
> 6mm
> 257roberts
> ...


I like your set-up there Redfishr, especially the 257 and 338. Now a 223 or 22-250 would make a beautiful addition.:biggrin:


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

In my truck at this vary time..... AR-15 .223/ MK II .270/ Glock 17 9mm. Lots of ammo is important.......


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

22 cal Rugar 6 shooter
Hawes 6 shooter
mossberg bolt
marlin papoos
marlin semi
winchester semi

single shot shotgun's
410
2 20 ga
12 ga

pump shot shotgun
youth mossberg 20 ga
westernfield 12 ga
Rugar red label 12ga
Rugar red label 20 ga
22-250 rem 788

30-30 marlin 336
winchester sadel carbine

270 Rugar RSI

30-06 winchester bolt
Rem semi

7mm mouser

357mag Rugar gp100

40 cal glock 22

9mm astra


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Got the .22, now just gotta round out the rest of my battery.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I can do it all except the big dangerous game with two rifles, because I handload. My 17 Mach 2 will handle all the small game and small varmints, and the 7 Rem Mag will handle anything else on this continent. I can load 100 grain HP's at close to 4K FPS for longer range varmints, light load 150 soft points for smaller deer and antelope, and go all the way to 175 or 195 grain Partitions or X Bullets for moose, elk, bear etc.


I'm of the mindset, "Know one gun and know it well".


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

470 NE will be delivered to me in a weeks time.
300 RUM 
223 Rem
22 LR

I think I need a 243, or 25-06 and a ???


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow, I killed this tread huh?


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Rine_Everett said:


> Wow, I killed this tread huh?


I thought I was the ultimate thread killer.. LOL

I have most of them covered, dont plan on hunting anywhere but the good ole USA !!!
.22
.22mag
.223
.243
25-06
.270
300winmag
44ruger carbine( eye popper)


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Rine_Everett said:


> 470 NE will be delivered to me in a weeks time.
> 300 RUM
> 223 Rem
> 22 LR
> ...


Did you already tell us the make of the .470? I'm sure it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

It is a Merkel double rifle. Factory loads are 12 bucks a pop but I can load my own for 6 and reloads brings the price down even further. Hows this for an invitation, anyone wanting to shoot this beast (at a hog) I would consider buying the ammo in exchange for a hog trip. LOL


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

I want my 22 mag back SO BAD. I am letting my uncle use it because he is the owner of the farm that i hunt.



Bret said:


> I thought I was the ultimate thread killer.. LOL
> 
> I have most of them covered, dont plan on hunting anywhere but the good ole USA !!!
> .22
> ...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I know a lot of guys are very happy with their Merkles. It will make a big impression on the hogs if you get to use it on some!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

.22lr
.243
.257 Rbts
.270wsm
7mm-08
.300wsm
.300win Mag


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Just an observation: Some of you will be in real trouble when the dinosaurs come back...


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Rine_Everett said:


> I want my 22 mag back SO BAD. I am letting my uncle use it because he is the owner of the farm that i hunt.


They are hard to beat for varmints. yote's and such. I still have my first 22mag a '70s winchester lever and my fav. ruger lever 22mag. (I am sure some will argue that the .17 is better but I still like my 22's)


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

congrats on the .470. BTW how do you like the .300 rum?


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

I love it. It is a Sendero and will shoot a 5 shot string in less than an inch. I don't use it much on deer because of the penetration. I can get 30 inches of penetration with the 180 scirorros (sp). It is my long range tool though 300+ yards. I am going to try a deer at 500 after I get it dialed in this weekend.



kweber said:


> congrats on the .470. BTW how do you like the .300 rum?


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a 17hmr a 22 a 22mag a 243, a 280, a 300 wby mag, a 460 S&W Handgun. I have it all covered except the dangerous game but i can borrow a 375 from my grandps or grandma or a 411 from my grandpa. I have access to all in those categories if I don't personally own one.
Cody


----------

